# Minus 40 last night



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy Hanneford is that cold! Be careful out there.

/DimSum cranks up the fireplace just reading the title to this thread


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my! That is awful. How do you even keep a house warm (I know warm is a relative term!)?

Hope it warms up soon!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's been -40 here all weekend...Layers, layers, layers! Cover your face! 
I know what you mean, just walking from my vehicle to a grocery store, my breath is shortened and I feel like I am having an anxiety attack since I start to panic. Sure isn't a pleasant feeling.:-(


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Same sort of temps here, and the house water is frozen, GREAT.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Aw man...and here I was complaining about -10. Yikes!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Windchill for me right now is -35F. In the sun.

Actual temperature is -12F.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Warm down there then, just checked we are at -20*f actual and we are at -44*F windchill, yup that 's officially cold


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wootwoot!

Protip - Don't live in the northern areas. Most especially if these areas don't have hills.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Please dont send it our way - though it seems to be dropping by the hour here today
I think it was about 2 weeks ago that my aunt who lives in Ontario said it was 'springlike' there so a huge change


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A balmy -10C here in the Cariboo! Still jammy pants weather for morning chores.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Not quite that bad here. But Saturday during the day it was 41*, then the cold front came thru. In less than an hour it dropped to 15*. The winds that came with it blew down our TV antenna and a few trees in the area.

Today it's 1* and -15 wind chill


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not call -40 cold. I would call it f***ing freezing!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I was whining about -8*f here. I don't know how you guys do all of the stall cleaning when it's that cold. I spent my three hours cleaning stalls and wishing I could get some hot coco.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

So glad I don't live where you are at! I can hardly stand the single digits at night, let alone the negatives!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

Been cold here too, -30*C(-22F) during the day -43*C(-45F) with the wind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Felt like I should be sending you guys a picture of what I wore to my classes today...shorts and a tank top. It's 80* here. So much for winter...

I feel for all of you, while I eat my ice cream ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well today it's -16*C,nearly a heatwave, gonna go and play with the ponies.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Not so cold where I am, SW UK, only -2 but it is a horrid damp cold. 
Snow is falling so the whole country will be at a standstill tomorrow!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

We've got an Alberta clipper blowing throw here today, wind chills are -15 in Michigan. I'll thank you canucks to keep yer clippers to yerselves!


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

DimSum said:


> We've got an Alberta clipper blowing throw here today, wind chills are -15 in Michigan. I'll thank you canucks to keep yer clippers to yerselves!


Be happy to lol, as long as you guys keep those Colorado lows out of canada
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Itsa deal! You guys keep warm up there!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Not so cold where I am, SW UK, only -2 but it is a horrid damp cold.
> Snow is falling so the whole country will be at a standstill tomorrow!


That one is still hard to explain to some people, the difference between my hairy happy monsters here at -40*C, who are comfortable, hang on, the view from my bedroom window yesterday morning










They were all lying down sunbathing, that is a nice little sun trap area, that seems to miss the wind, and they often hang about there.

At -2 and snowy in the UK mine would have been rugged up and preferably inside.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Have to laugh about the Americans complaining that the cold fronts come from Canada. Growing up in MT, anytime it was going to get cold it was 'That cold Canadian front'... Now living in SK, I realize, first off, Western MT doesn't know what cold is, secondly, we got a snow storm two weeks ago that came up from the States. LOL!
This last weekend was incredibly cold. From Saturday to Monday we were at or below -40*C with wind chill. On Monday we had a wind chill warning, it was -45* with wind, and any exposed skin could get frostbit within 10 minutes. 
Today, it's a balmy -16. Everyone is out and about and saying how warm it is. No wind. That's what makes the difference. I have noticed that at -32* add wind and snow (making it feel like -50*) it's a lot colder than -42* dead still with the sun shining. This happened once (the windy day and then the calm one) with those temps, on the minus -42* day, I was actually sweating under my bunny hug, scarf, ear warmer, and heavy coat, while walking out the 1/4 mile to get the cows. Wind is everything!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, stay inside and keep warm! 

I'm shivering right now and it is 11°F (-11°C)! Went outside to get the mail and I couldn't get in the house fast enough. It's very blustery and windy today, I believe they said wind chill was -6°F (-21°C)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good grief!! I am incredibly glad I live in the south! We have been complaining about it getting into the 30s at night because we're all wimps when it comes to actual cold weather. Tonight's the coldest night in a while, and the low is 34*F. Our days have been upper 50s-mid 60s. I really feel for you guys in the negatives! I shiver just thinking about it....


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

It will be -34 here tonight as well. Who else is ready for summer? =]


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Was a whopping 5*f here this morning and same tonight. But no snow and windy. All kinds of fun since the water spigot froze. Tubs and coolers to fill water troughs. God I love my wife , she did most of it while I worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

Best part is, that's if its -25C outside its -30C in the indoor riding arena cause its not insulated and the sun never shines in to warm any of the air up. I remember playing a hockey game a couple years ago and the registered temperature in the arena was -46C and there was no wind lol,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Coldest place on Earth today? Canada.
-43.1, followed by -38.8

Yahoo! News Canada - Latest News & Headlines

Gawd, I LOVE THIS COUNTRY!!

No wonder when I'm rich I'm buying a winter farm in California. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> It's been -40 here all weekend...Layers, layers, layers! Cover your face!
> I know what you mean, just walking from my vehicle to a grocery store, my breath is shortened and I feel like I am having an anxiety attack since I start to panic. Sure isn't a pleasant feeling.:-(


I lived up there for the past five years, been back in Calgary for six months now.....I don't envy you.....:-(


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

-40 degrees? ..... can I call Y'all Crazy in a friendly way :lol: 

I would freeze, crack and fall apart :wink:

.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I lived up there for the past five years, been back in Calgary for six months now.....I don't envy you.....:-(


LOL
We're getting the same weather, but at least I'm not stuck there.
I hope I never go back to Fort Mac! Five years of working there was enough for me! 

I was in Sundre until two days ago. I'ma hurting to get back to that southern weather! 
:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> -40 degrees? ..... can I call Y'all Crazy in a friendly way :lol:
> 
> ...


Don't go out with wet hair!
I stepped outside after a shower and it froze, and when I went to play with it, I lost three inches in one spot. :shock:

But you can come up and we can go built a snowman!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

6 months ago we had a high temp of 100. Last week we had a "warm" day at mid 30's. This week we have temps in the -20's. 

To stay warm at those cold temps, you need a electric blanket, a cozy fire, and someone to snuggle with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You guys are tougher than me!

If it were that cold where I lived I would sell every animal I had, move to a condo in the city, be a telemarketer from home and live off of my doomsday supplies till spring.

Tonight is is getting to about 4 above here.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw in the paper a few days ago that ND is second only to Montana in greatest variance in max temps. I believe it said that the hottest is ever got was 121 and the coldest ever was -60. A 181 difference in extreme temps. Montana had a 187 difference. 

Not bragging. Just some useless info.

Right now it is -6 with windchill of -28F. Suppose to get only down to -16 tonight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good news: it is warming up

Bad news: Another Alberta Clipper bringing snow in large amounts tomorrow


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

And now for MissColors its snowing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Good news: it is warming up
> 
> Bad news: Another Alberta Clipper bringing snow in large amounts tomorrow


My dogs went to run outside for a morning pee and got into a head on collision with a snowbank. 
I fell off my ramp cause I couldnt see it for the snow. Good thing the landing was soft!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

............and all we ended up with yesterday was rain, sleet and yet more snow! 
Not cold by any means but just a horrid dampness about it all. 

Today was better - except that all the paths were skating rinks, the sun actually shone melting some of the snow thus ensuring that tomorrow all will be a skating rink again!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

grumble. Grumble. GRUMBLE.

I work at the barn I board at. We clean stalls with a small John Deere with a manure spreader on it. Said tractor is parked in a quonset away from the actual barn. It was so cold last night that, despite being plugged in with a block heater, it wouldn't start. It was determined that both the diesel and oil gelled. My coworker pulled some valve (I am not versed the mechanics of this particular machine) and the diesel came out like hair gel. After sitting in the like 40F barn with the barn heater on it, then jumping the battery, we did eventually get it started an hour or so later.

Luckily, because everything has hit the fan this week, the two of us have turned into MacGuyver and managed to tow the tractor (sans spreader) into the barn, which was hilarious and I'm glad nobody drove by while I was using my entire 115lb body to try to turn the steering wheel while he's got an F150 driving diagonally trying to pull this thing on icy gravel. 

Later, while filling buckets in the older, really-not-insulated part of the barn, the bars on the stalls were so cold that my wet glove stuck to them. Then when I went outside with those wet gloves, the wind froze them so quickly that I couldn't bend my hands. 


..yep.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a couple days in the 30's! Woohoo!

Bad thing is that we are suppose to get 6-12" of snow and then back to the negative temps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh Joy!forecasts are saying windchill temps -36 to -41 Celsius :shock: Bundling up....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

paintedpastures said:


> Oh Joy!forecasts are saying windchill temps -36 to -41 Celsius :shock: Bundling up....


Ugh, I know. We're getting severe wind chill warnings and temperature drops.
Didn't we JUST go through this? #%[email protected]
:-|


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Huh it's supposed to hit almost 60* tomorrow but be 13 or so by Friday. Fun stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Today's high here is 80 and tomorrow 82....


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

YAYYY! Windchill Warning, *-45 *right now.... beautiful day out but I feel like crawling in a hole and staying there till summer. :shock:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Amp, when we're dealing with wicked cold, we don't need to read about tshirt weather. Mind you, weather like we've had sure makes us appreciate warmer temperatures. Your temps. mean you have poisonous snake. None in my area, just the little garden variety.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Actually had a nice sunny day today!
Of course, I had to work but it was still nice seeing the sun through the windows.

It's 44°F (around 6°C, I believe)


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The storm we had last night dumped 8 inches of snow. I was hoping that we wouldn't get any more this winter. Winter can be over now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have definitely gotten home and turned my oven on just to stand in front of it before..

And usandpets, according to the weather service, we only got just over 5" last night. Half of my 16" rims being buried would like to beg to differ. My Corolla grew a pair and trucked through it. At least it was about 30 degrees so when I was clearing out snow under my tires, I could take off my coat when I got hot and not freeze. The temperature is dropping right now. WHYYY.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

About 25 to 30 miles south of you, we got 8". We're gonna get some good sized drifts with the wind today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

As much as I hate it for y'all that you're dealing with sch crazy cold weather, down here wer're dealing with not having a winter at all. I like warm weather and all, but I also like having a break from it.

I almost wish it would get that cold down here for once, just so we know what the cold is actually like.. I have never seen fresh snow and many people that live down here haven't. He only time in the last like 50 years it snowed here was in 1989, before I was alive. It's a shame, I wish I could experience some snow.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

amp - you should be HAPPY you don't have to deal with -40c !! Arctic winds are not fun!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am happy it's not that cold.. Lol. I just wish I knew what a winter feels like! Right now it's 15-25* higher than normal. What is y'all's weather like compared to what it normally would be?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's pretty normal for this time of year to be in the minus 40, minus 50 celcius... the last weeks of Jan, and first few of Feb are usually the coldest part of winter here in Fort McMurray, Alberta.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

amp23 said:


> I am happy it's not that cold.. Lol. I just wish I knew what a winter feels like! Right now it's 15-25* higher than normal. What is y'all's weather like compared to what it normally would be?


Same level of cold, but because of the drought that's plaguing a lot of the country, we've had a significant lack of snow the last two years. 

I hope NdAppy doesn't mind me stealing her pictures, but this is from 2010. That snow caused all kinds of flooding and was not a good time.
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182034_1710815005067_2352857_n.jpg


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh wow. This may sound like a dumb question, but honestly, how do you function outside when it's that cold out?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Layers. Lots of layers. 

Or moving. This weekend, if I have time, I want to go sledding (shut up. I am 20 years old and I can do what I want. :lol because I live near a hill. Walking up and down hills in deep snow is a ridiculous workout, especially with so much clothing on and snowboots. You end up getting quite sweaty underneath.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

And I should add that the unbelievable cold (-30F or -40F/C) really offsets what you think is cold. We had a couple days where it was 25-30F above and it felt so warm on my skin even after dark. A lot of out of staters think we're nuts for having windows rolled down while driving at 30F, but the difference between -20F and 30F is the same as the difference between 30F and 80F.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

30F is only -1C lol... thats nothing!! -40C is -40F.... Theres nothin like Northern Alberta cold... arctic winds!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Windchill is currently -48*C, AGHHHHHHHh


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thursday they are calling for +3. 
That will be a almost 35 degree difference change in a matter of two days. :shock:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Poseidon, I'm jealous that you can go sledding.... I never have!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I hear you about dealing with the cold. It was -30's with a -40'sC with the windchill where I live, just minutes from the nation's capital. Guess what? Today, plus 8C and rain. The weather is insane here in January! That's why we call Winterlude-the celebration of winter and skating on the Rideau canal in Ottawa Waterlude. Looks like colder temps in store next week. Oh, great!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Same level of cold, but because of the drought that's plaguing a lot of the country, we've had a significant lack of snow the last two years.
> 
> I hope NdAppy doesn't mind me stealing her pictures, but this is from 2010. That snow caused all kinds of flooding and was not a good time.
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182034_1710815005067_2352857_n.jpg


Lol This one is better to show how it can be so extreme from one year to the next.










That person walking in the top pic is my husband. he's 5'7"... in places in our pasture the drifts were over 8'. And yes that is y ******* fencing of step in posts and electric fence (not electrified) as the horses were walking out of the pasture. Took them about a month or so to work up the courage to walk past where they knew the fence was :rofl:

My horses also enjoyed playing queen of the mountain on the snow pile we had to make - 










Right now this is what my phone is showing me -


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Lol This one is better to show how it can be so extreme from one year to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...I remember that big snow you had and the horses walking over the fences that were buried - it was like that for a long time as I remember.

We haven't had any measurable snow here yet, but the weather is wacky - it was 75 degrees day before yesterday, and tonight the low is going to be 5 degrees...ridiculous...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah it was. I'm surprised they stayed behind the "fence" that was literally only knee high to them in some areas. :lol: Must be easier to just stand there and wait for the bale then to go over the fence to the stack :rofl:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

And here I was thinking Shetland had it bad it is about -1.5oC and the wind chill making it about -21oC is so I should probably stop complaining. Must say I am very glad the we have the gulf stream running by us as I can't imagine living this far north with out that to warm us up a bit really would want Alaskan weather.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, we got out of the deep freeze but look what we got now:

















We could get up to 16". At least that's not as bad as some places in the northeast. They got 40"!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That makes me feel like I live in the banana belt! Only a foot of snow on the ground & it is starting to melt as the temps are above freezing in the daytime. Haven't had any -40 temps this year, and none predicted, it all went eastward!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

.................... annnnnnnnnnnnd all we are getting in the southern UK is rain and more bloody rain!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I live near usandpets. They closed my work at 12 today (which was convenient because I was done at 12 anyway) and I've spent my entire snow day watching people from my glass patio door as they have attempted to either leave or return to their apartments and have gotten stuck in the parking lot.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I had to go to work to fill the wood stoves. It's only 3 1/2 miles away. I got about half way when the truck got sucked into the ditch. That's where it's sitting now. Had to walk back home in the blizzard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yuck. As of right now, I still have to go to work tomorrow because they're opening at 1pm. However..there is a strong chance I will not be able to leave my garage due to already terrible snow removable in the parking lot (ie, pushing all the snow into the doors of everyone's garages) and now it's so piled up in those spots and just the rest of the area.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That makes me feel like I live in the banana belt! Only a foot of snow on the ground & it is starting to melt as the temps are above freezing in the daytime. Haven't had any -40 temps this year, and none predicted, it all went eastward!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



yeah, we're in a "drought" too this year. we still 3 feet on the ground, in the valley bottom. I haven't shoveled since before christmas.

Horses had their blankets on again last night, but they have been running nude for a good 3 weeks. I was teaching in a t-shirt yesterday till 4pm when the sun went behind the mountain. I turned the heating on last night at 7pm and it had been off for 2 weeks. too warm and I have forgotten how to use the snow blower.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Woo! Got the area in front of my garage shoveled for me. I went into my garage to get my brush from my car to clean off my roommate's truck and it wouldn't close again because of the snow (the drift in front of the door was about a foot high and 2 feet wide..). While it was open, one of the guys cleaning the parking lot in a skidsteer moved it all. yippee!

But really..the amount of snow is a little bit ridiculous. it's still snowing yet too.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

*Note to self - Do not go to North Dakota!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen roads like that in real life in Austria (arlberg) and Norway (Roldal) gotta love/hate extra credit storms.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well looks like our "deep freeze" seems to be coming to a end... kind of!!

Almost -50c a week and a bit ago... this weekend was -1c.. WOW I felt like putting on a bikini and sun bathing LOL... but now were going to get dumped on with snow, then back to -25 next week.. ahh. The sun was nice for the weekend... :-(


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If you look at the cars, they're on the wrong side of the road. I didn't notice it at first. LOL I found it on someone's FB and that's how I feel after this last blizzard.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a couple real pics:

























Cleaning out the fence line. I really need to get a snowblower!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy cow usandpets.... That snow is crazy


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow!! We have the same amount of snow here too... up to the horses chests!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think the horses we have would go over the fence. However, we are getting 2 rescues on Saturday. I just wanted to make it clear where the fence is and not be shorted thru the snow. I don't think the snow really shorts it because I still was getting a shock while it was covered with snow yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I rode Abby through the snow in the yard in front of the barn this afternoon. It was up to her chest. Poor thing thought she was dying.


----------

